# project started!!!



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

ok i aborted my project of the big 300 gal tank and am now starting a project to have multiple tanks. a 75 gal 2 55's a 29 gal and a 20 gal long. i picked this instead so that i can have multiple different fish instead of just one big group of pygos.

i have just bought the valves for my monster filtration system that i have conjured up so that all tanks will be running off the same pump.

when i actually start building the system i might make a step by step tutorial on how i did it with pics.

the basket is what i am going to hold the carbon in, in a canister for all the tanks.

this setup will be very interesting, i will have 1 pump go to all tanks and have eletric valves and switches that measure the water level and shut off or turn on when that level is reached.

here are a couple of pics of what i got today, for the valves that will be shutting off and turning on for water flow.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

2.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DYI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep us posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to equipment questions


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Good luck I cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very interesting i will keep an eye on this one as i am going to do the same for 9 tanks all 2-3' for cichlids.
keep us posted please
dixon


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

I will keep you all posted! sorry serrapygo for the wrong forum, wasnt sure where to put it.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes!!!!! We have made a similar setup with a friend of mine.Keep up the good work and keep us updated!!!









Jim


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Kewl....can't wait man....Keep us up to date... Later Str8


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

Can't wait to see how it turns out....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i should be buying a 55 gal tomorrow to size it up for a stand that i will be making for 2 55's and a 20 long (my 75 and 29 are on a stand already, i am going to put them side by side)


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

k got the 55 gal yesterday, i didnt take a pic cause you guys know what 1 looks like.

i am going to start measuring for the stand, and starting up on the carbon cartridge.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

*update* got 2 1 inch port fitting filters, man these things are monsters!!! they weigh around 7-8 lbs. i got 2 because i think i am going to just have 1 filter with a sediment cartridge and the other with a carbon cartridge so that i dont need to screw around with making a canister for holding carbon and making sure there is enough flow.

well here are some pics:


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

2.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

this pic gives you an idea how big the filter is. i cant even put my hand halfway around it.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

well, i have ordered the water level switches and they are on backorder so ive got about 2 more weeks to wait for those







and my steel supplier did not have enough steel for my stand so i gotta wait for them to stock up and ill be able to get the metal for the stand.

stay tuned for more pics.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

DIY rules man, make sure u keep us all posted!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet I love these DIY projects!


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

that is a bad ass idea. Way to think and plan this all out
You are going to be ace hardwares or someones best friend for a 
while


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lol thnx,

yeah i've been called by name now at home depot lol.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"lol thnx,

yeah i've been called by name now at home depot lol"

Way to be man....keep us posted!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats gonna be sweet


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

That is totally awesome... I can't wait to see the end result... Creativity is deffinately one of you qualities


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Creativity is deffinately one of you qualities


 thank you, i just hate waiting for the other supplies... seems like forever!









soon enough though!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

What happens if a diseased feeder gets in one of your tanks? All of your tanks would get infected, wouldn't they...because of the community filter??


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Lyle said:


> What happens if a diseased feeder gets in one of your tanks? All of your tanks would get infected, wouldn't they...because of the community filter??


 if a fish is that infectious, yeah, i've never heard of a disease that bad in fish, but i will be quarantining them anyways before i feed my p's. it'll be similar to a all the petshop systems, but instead of the tank overflows, i will have water level sensors and switches that will shut off and turn on the flow into the tanks.

george


----------

